# Inverted leg press....



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Much cop as part of a leg routine guys? I like training legs on them TBH but want the most bang for my buck.

Obviously I know the importance of squats but I want a good substitute to switch out with. :thumbup1:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

????????

Look dangerous


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

More of a hamstring exercise too by the looks of it


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

worth a try! I like it


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> ????????
> 
> Look dangerous


LMAO you pratt :lol:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> ????????
> 
> Look dangerous


Hahahaha, if i saw this in the gym id pi$$ from laughing so much :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Seriously I had no idea what an inverted legpress was and thats one of the first pictures to come up when I went on google haha


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got the boots you use for that exercise but they aint no leg press hehe


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

So.... any other sensible answers??

Not sure what Google you used Mark

http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&safe=off&q=inverted+leg+press&rlz=1R2ACAW_en&wrapid=tlif12868311093762&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1345&bih=583


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Inverted leg press is a cracking exercise if you have access to the equipment, most gyms just dont have one.

Not to be confused with and inverted squat with gravity boots (which by the way is a bitch to perform lol)


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

A great alternative to the anti gravity squat


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Inverted leg press is a cracking exercise if you have access to the equipment, most gyms just dont have one.
> 
> Not to be confused with and inverted squat with gravity boots (which by the way is a bitch to perform lol)


Ta Jase. Luckily mine has one :thumb:


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> ????????
> 
> Lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Look dangerous


----------

